# If the Chapters entered a FFA



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok so i was wondering what chapter makes the toughest marine, and then i was thinking what if every chapter went to war with each other...who do you guys think would be the victor, with no one else involved. And keep in mind this is AFTER Horus Heresy, so no luna wolves in this one or anything like that please, im looking for the toughest active chapter

However keep in mind the chapters traits, like the iron hands great ship fleets, or how Dorns marines can turn a castle into an unbreakable fortress

Im sure people are gonna say im saying this because i play them, but i think grey knights, and not only because their geneseed supposably came from the emperor, and not even because they are suppsoed to be trained better than any chapter, heres the reason. A chapter has only there resources, ammo, forges and such, the Grey Knights have 100 times that because they pull there supplies and resources from the inquistion.....not to mention they are already given the best weapons and armor to start with


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

black templars cos they still have a legion(they ignore the codex) & they have a huge fleet


----------



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

ultramarines, as they have control of a whole star system


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Grey Knights are very tough but do they have numbers. I dont know much about them so do they have 1000 marines or are they smaller.
I am not sure who would win. In a FFA I can see the founding chapters sticking together. I mean like all the Imperial Fist foundings sticking together and fight as one. I think it would be tough. I would think Space wolves or Black Templars as they have the numbers.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Talos said:


> Grey Knights are very tough but do they have numbers. I dont know much about them so do they have 1000 marines or are they smaller.
> I am not sure who would win. In a FFA I can see the founding chapters sticking together. I mean like all the Imperial Fist foundings sticking together and fight as one. I think it would be tough. I would think Space wolves or Black Templars as they have the numbers.


There are about 3k GKs, IIRC.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool did not know they where larger than most Chapters.
In a Free for all though anything can happen. You could have the Black Templars and the Blood Angels in a massive battle and then the White scars just sweep in at the end and destroy both armies in there weaken state.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Where did you find the number of Grey Knights? 

If your going with the First Founding Chapters and their successors then it's obviously going to be the Ultramarines- no contest.
Considering 600,000 of the roughly million Space Marines are descended from the Ultramarines means that no other Chapter/geneseed has a chance.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Space Wolves. They will get the other chapters drunk on Fenrisian ale and then win the resulting bar brawl.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> Space Wolves. They will get the other chapters drunk on Fenrisian ale and then win the resulting bar brawl.


LOL. Dead right.:good:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Imperial Fists pale in siege warfare skills in comparison to the Iron Warriors and had years to fortify Terra which still was trashed utterly. They really really really aren't that great and they are bananas.

Alpha Legion. They exist inside the Imperium and regularly disguise themselves as loyalist chapters so they gotta count and they are bad ass with their age, skills and special equipment.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Ultramarines. No advantages, but no real drawbacks either. If we are talking fluff (and this is the fluff forum) then Ultramarines would win on the basis of the small empire they command. Black Templars may have numbers, but Ultramarines has resources.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends. You send the Imperial Fists with the Siege Warfare specialists to an open field, and leave them there, and then in go the Raven Guard/Blood Angels/Space Wolves/Black Templars/Black Dragons/Minotaurs with Teleports and Drop Pod Assaults, you're looking at wholesale Slaughter.

However, have those said Chapters attacking a Fortress, you will lose.

And then there are the Boarding, and Ship-to-Ship specialists. Put them in an open field, they will die, as they can't use their natural environmental advantages.

The Salamanders work well in heavier gravity than some of the Faster armies. But we all know the Lizards will lose out in hand-to-hand against one who trains on lighter gravity.

Each one has advantages - the reason there are so many Chapters, is because each one is unique - this means that each one has an inherent weakness (even the Ultras, due to the Codex adherency), but they have a strength. -1 and +1 at the same time.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Dark Angels

We have the most Terminator armor!

...

I can haz lulz? O_O


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Actually, if there was an FFA, the winner would be the Orks, because they would crash that party in GINORMOUS numbers. Seriously, once word got out that there's a huge old space marine cat-fight going on, *EVERY* freakin' warboss is gonna want in on that action and they'll swamp all the marines with something like a million Orks for each Marine. And the smart gits are gonna wait until everyone else bashes the crap out of each other and then swoop in and mop up the rest. They always say if the Orks all massed up they could take the entire universe and that's just the kind of news to rally all the orks under one banner at least temporarily.


----------



## Lion Lord (Jan 26, 2009)

Even though i don't like it, the Space Wolves would destroy all!!! I mean, the Black Templars can run at these guys for ages without end and the Wolves would just go BLAM and DIE and so forth.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

While I could say that the Traitor Legions would just sweep in after the chapters had killed each other off and bring the Imperium to heel, this about the loyalists having it out. So...

I agree the BT would kick some serious ass because of their numbers, and the Space Wolves would do the same out of pure ferocity, but neither chapter is famous for strategy, subtley or patients. They would probably just charge in and get themselves killed (though I am sure that the chapter count to fall to them would be very high). Blood Angels would follow the same trend. Please understand, I love these three chapters. I just am realistic in the assumption that they would get themselves killed.

Now, the Dark Angels would probably try to sit back and let everyone else kill each other. Sorta like their primarch did during the Horus Heresy. However, I get the feeling that a) more then a few chapters have a bone to pick with the Dark Greenies, and b) even if there was no retribution I think someone would notice them and drag them into the fight. Sure, they would slaughter their fair share, but their true skill seems to be lying to everyone (including themselves) and fucking over everyone in a self-serving manner.

The smurfs wouldn't last a second, as every chapter would realize how much they hate the premiere vanilla marines who are seem to get all the favoritism and unite to mercilessly slaughter these blue-clad boyscouts. This blood-bath would be so terrible and brutal, even Abbadon and Kharne (who are watching from the sidelines) would say "damn!".

The Imperial Fist would try to play their defensive game, but as turtling never wins a game they would be destroyed soon enough.

The Salamanders would have a barbeque and everyone would be invited... as the meat! However, their nano-second slower reflexes would come back and bite them in the ass when they would lose far too many games of slaps and fall to attrition.

The Crimson fists would find a hill and make a last stand, then die through some freak accident. All within the first 5 minutes of the FFA.

The Iron Hands would die off. How? Nobody cares. Why? Nobody cares.

The nameless and generic chapters would all die off, as they are all nameless and generic, and therefor no one cares about them. However, they would have the highest collective body count (mostly made up of each other).

So that would leave the Raven Guard and the White Scars. The Raven Guard would lead a series of stunningly cunning raids on everyone's supply lines and cause terrible havoc behind enemy lines. The only problem is that all their enemies are Astartes, who have no supply lines to speak of. Therefore, the Raven Guard would basically be just dicking off for the entire FFA and only realize the futility of their efforts after everyone else was dead. Then they would write bad poetry about it.

The White Scars, the other last Chapter, would simply ride around the battlefield, only stopping for gas and brews. After they realize they didn't actually do much else, they would trade their power armour for leather jackets and form a motorcycle club.

As for the Grey Knights, they kept rolled a 1s on the deepstrike mishap table.



Captain Galus said:


> I can haz lulz? O_O


No, you can't.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

nice post cam, tried to be realistic but it got a little funky toward the end. My outlook on this would be simple, the chapters that hate each other would fight each other and the winners from that would turn around and assault the next marines. Space wolves would rape the dark angels, the fists would duke it out with the ultramarines and kill many but eventually die due to the smurfs huge numbers. Meanwhile the the raven guard and white scars are attacking the no-name chapters because they are weak, then the wolves would move onto the blood angels for some werewolf vs. vampire action. pretty much all would die in some heroic last stand or blow themselves up to kill other marines. im pretty sure the tougher chapters would get ganged up on first such as the grey knights.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

nah dudes the Exorcists ftw each one of them is possesed by a lesser daemon and then they throw it off! AND in training they were put on a daemon world and one with a kill ratio of 97:1!!!! against Daemons!!


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

oops meant to say won


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow... tough post to answer... well ok maybe not answer but provide input to!

Personally... in a FFA... you can't tell who your friends are, you can't defend from every angle... and you sure as hell don't want to appear to be small.

The Chapters would revert to Gene-seed loyalty... If the Ultras have the numbers then that'll make it tough for every one else... especially if there's 600,000 out of 1,000,000 SM of them! You'll find the second largest Gene-seed group (I have no idea who that'd be... possibly DA's?) would have to bide it's time and probably strike at the Ultras when they're busy or if they've suffered a mauling! 

Also... is this on the grounds that the Chapters all meet on the same planet for a Battle Royale? If so, any Marine with a hindrance due to the choice of battlefield will swiftly be eliminated... laws of nature my friends!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> nice post cam, tried to be realistic but it got a little funky toward the end.


Realistic? Sir, I have never been more insulted in my live! You have gone too far. I demand justice for this offense! The gauntlet has been thrown down! Water pistols at dawn! :laugh:

Sorry to give you the impression that I was being serious. I don't do that sort of thing. Doctor's orders.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe the next biggest group of Geneseed contributors would be the Imperial Fists- this is just a leap of logic on my part but;

-They have the purist Geneseed after the Ultramarines (Dark Angels would probably be able to say the same thing)

-They are pretty much universally admired by the Imperium as a whole

-For some reason the Dark Angels Geneseed is rarely used (according to Index Astartes).


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> -They have the purist Geneseed after the Ultramarines (Dark Angels would probably be able to say the same thing)


They can't spit acid, and I don't hibernate. They are actually pretty impure, if I remember correctly. However, they overcome and still kick ass. Thats just what they do.



Baron Spikey said:


> -They are pretty much universally admired by the Imperium as a whole


Probably because they ACTUALLY FOUGHT on Terra to defend the Emperor during the Horus Heresy, unlike the Ultrasmurfs.

Oh, and it takes true courage to walk onto the battlefield wearing bright yellow. Either that or unconceivable stupidity.



Baron Spikey said:


> -For some reason the Dark Angels Geneseed is rarely used (according to Index Astartes).


Probably because the DA geneseed includes an extra implant. It is called the "selfishbastard gland" and grants enhanced paranoia and obsessive self-interest.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> They can't spit acid, and I don't hibernate. They are actually pretty impure, if I remember correctly. However, they overcome and still kick ass. Thats just what they do.


Compared to say the Raven Guard where when you join your hair turns White and your eyes turn Black OR the Space Wolves where suddenly you can smell farts from a few miles away, have fangs that don't stop growing (like some sort of demented rabbit), and are one step off being a werewolf...yeah I'd say the IF have relatively pure geneseed.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Compared to say the Raven Guard where when you join your hair turns White and your eyes turn Black OR the Space Wolves where suddenly you can smell farts from a few miles away, have fangs that don't stop growing (like some sort of demented rabbit), and are one step off being a werewolf...yeah I'd say the IF have relatively pure geneseed.


Well, there are other legions. Iron Hands, for instance. Also the Hun... I mean the White Scars.

Actually, I could have sworn it was the DA geneseed that was the purist. However, it was the Ultrasmufs that was used the most.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i still think the exorcists guys, other than grey knights they are the most accomplished daemon slayers in the imperium! can any other chapters bost a 97:1 kill ratio against daemons?? see and since the imperium will most likely be destroyed by chaos thats a big factor! by the way sly marbo in the image over <------ there would beat all the sm's to a pulp if it was a fist fight i mean come on half the time his own men dont even know where he is. hes not called the one man army for nothin


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

> Sorry to give you the impression that I was being serious. I don't do that sort of thing. Doctor's orders.


Water pistol is drawn sir! lol at first i was like wow this is some good thinking then it degraded and i had a good laugh.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> i still think the exorcists guys, other than grey knights they are the most accomplished daemon slayers in the imperium! can any other chapters bost a 97:1 kill ratio against daemons?? see and since the imperium will most likely be destroyed by chaos thats a big factor! by the way sly marbo in the image over <------ there would beat all the sm's to a pulp if it was a fist fight i mean come on half the time his own men dont even know where he is. hes not called the one man army for nothin


Well, I was pretty sure that the Exorcist guys kick so much daemon ass is because fluff-wise, lesser daemons cannot see them. Also, they are immune to possession. Also, they are specifically trained and equipped to kill daemons. Sorta like special forces in a way: they are trained to fight a specific way in specific circumstances, in which they are extremely effective. Take them out of those circumstances, they lose their force multipliers.

So if my view on the Exorcists is correct, they would do no better in the FFA (or only slightly better) then any other generic chapter because they aren't fighting their favored enemy, daemons.

Er... I need something funny to add here. Okay...

I got nothing. But this is silly looking: :gamer2:


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm... My vote would go to the Black Templars, but the Grey Knights, and the other major chapters would probably be candidates as well, such as the Blood Angels, Space Wolves, and Dark Angels.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I would say who ever had the best strategy for that campaign...


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a fair call cam, didnt think of it that way, but then now i think of the fire hawks chapter cos sure now there is only like 200 of em but they are friggin beefcakes go the legion of the damned!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Probably because the DA geneseed includes an extra implant. It is called the "selfishbastard gland" and grants enhanced paranoia and obsessive self-interest.


That sir is very funny, i think i did a little wee:alcoholic:

And i would say Praetorians FTW! But they will still get laughed at for having stupid hats.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Adeptus Custodes *emperors body guard* would win cause they have the most in numbers, best in equipment, and are the strongest

besides the emperor, primarchs etc


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

While all the SM were fighting... in comes the IMPERIAL GUARD dun da da!... they then get laughed at slaughtered to a man and the power armored slug fest continues. And some no named chapter in some backwoods part of the Imperium comes out after all the SM chapters have slain each other. The leader of this chapter... one of the Emperors lost sons returning for vengeance cause nobody came looking for him :cray:


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'd go ultra's as much as it pains me as i assume second foundings will fight alongside there first founding brothers as there the same just split because of the chapter limit

although if thats not the case it would be black templar as they are still a legion


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

black templar rule


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

spike12225 said:


> i'd go ultra's as much as it pains me as i assume second foundings will fight alongside there first founding brothers as there the same just split because of the chapter limit
> 
> although if thats not the case it would be black templar as they are still a legion


well its an ffa there wouldnt be any alliances just a free for all of all chapters

thats kinda what an ffa is no allies


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

then ultra marines as they have the largest recruitment base could keep em coming so to speak have the best armouries.
noting that.
second founding chapters in this case would be dis-advantaged as they'd have no pre heresy weapons of destruction like fellblades or large collections of thunderhawks 1st companies or dreads etc


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Space wolves would rape the dark angels,


We all know this isn't going to happen. It's about as likely as Leman Russ returning, and that is isn't going to happen either.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Well because we are not talking about the traitor legions as well. I would say Dark Angels. Just because the honest chapters would probably die off first. 

Ultra MArines first- Roubote Guillemen would line up his men and artillary pieces on the battle field. He'd be like. Hey look at me! Look at me. I have more than all of you by manipulating the system. Everyone turns to him and just shreds the army to little bits

The Imperial Fists Second-They be like, hey we are the emperors dogs. He likes to shit and sleep in our planet more than any of you others. 

Keep in mind the other chapters arnt even picking each other off. These chapters just piss everyone off

Salamanders third- Other chapters just pick off this chapter cause their racist, and the firey type decoration look really cool :no: not fair

Black Templar fourth- theres just so many of them around. Its starting to really annoy the other legions, cause it feels like flies are pestering them. And they have extensive use of crosses. So they go like, Christianity died out years ago!

Crimson fists trying fifth- I forgot if this was first founding or second, but anyhow i agree they probably try to look cool and find a hill. So it pisses everyone off. So they get smirked off.

Iron hands sixth- They search the fields looking for the emperor's children to go whoop their asses again, but in the process get obliterated.

The others just get tired... 
Then the "smart" dark angels who looked at the battle the way they did during the horus heresy blow the shit out of the rest. They go and celebrate on the ground... but wait. But there isn't any gray armour on the battle fields... All you hear is the screamings of thousands of Dark Angels in the night. The next morning you see the field just the way it was when the Dark Angels finished the rest of the chapters. Only you see hundreds of thousands of pieces of dark green armour all over the battle field. 

I didn't want the most cowardly and selfish chapter to win. lol


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

oh dam. I forgot about the daemon hunters. lol. Well... hahah you know how in the back of their codex they list reasons why they would battle other armies? Like the only reason why they would fight any army is soley because of daemons. Well they go around the field looking at each army. and they go like, nope can't kill that one. Nope they don't worship daemons? Nope, nope, nope. So they just get picked off by random fire shots. Infact no one even cares to shoot at them. All the missed fired shots are enought to kill them all. hahaha


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

My vote? The Rock would just destroy the planet from orbit


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

nahhh. thats kind of lame. Any chapter has the intelligence to do that. But its more to see what each chapter has than it is to see how many planets each chapter could blow up


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

well templars have one of the best fleets being there crusaders so can see some double teaming on them it may be free for all but even in paintball before i back stab lol i get 1 or more an team up until others are gone


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Space wolves also rape in combat and the ultramarines would lose easy since they strictly follow the codex they must have 1000 guys and would be easy pickings


----------



## Khaos_Omen (Jan 15, 2009)

The final battlefield of Terra would be littered with corpses. Then, from the distance, comes one lone, Grey Knight in shimmering, blood-coated armor. His boot has the blood of hundreds of thousands dripping off it. Slowly, he disconnects the tubing from his helmet. A pressurized mist sprays with a hiss, and then, the true victor is revealed....CHUCK NORRIS LIVES!!!


----------



## CoteazX (Mar 19, 2009)

well..if this was a space fleet battle first before landfall, the Black Templars would win without a doubt because of the enormous fleet at their command, (Grey Knights do have the inquisition fleet backing them, but i still say BT). But in a pitched one on one battle just between two CHAPTERS, this is the real two contenders.

1. Either Grey Knights or Black Templars (Personally i think GK). Lets be blunt, these arent chapters, these are small Legions with no primarchs. This fight is a toss up. Grey Knights currently number around 3000, but they are usually split up across the galaxy never really fighting in numbers over a company let alone a full Legion. So if you got all the Grey Knights together this would be one hell of a show. To put it plain, one GK in CC counts as two reg SM's, even if they are BT. But the sheer size of the BT's is said to be around 6000 even as high as 8000. If the BT win, its by numbers, not because of any other special traits really.

P.S. Ultramarines Suck!!! Roboute Guillman was a moron. His cowardly Legion didnt fight in Battle for Terra and he then has the nerve to force the other Legions (Imperial Fists, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Salamanders) who took extreme losses during the Horus Heresy to break up when they are at their weakest. Guillman would never had tried to take them in a straight fight when IF, SW, and Sal were at full strength and if BA had their primarch among the living. So big whoop that most marines now decend from UM's, it just means they are below average. Anyone read the Ultramarine books', they kicked out the one guy who destroyed the Nid fleet cause he rode on top of a rhino cause there wasnt enough room inside. You know why? Because it was against Guillman's Codex Astartes to ride on top of one, you can only be inside of it or walk. Any unit that so bound to rules like that is not worth fielding...just my opinion


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I rekindled my legion smirkoff summary, they are basically all just elimanted off by how much they are hated by everyone else

Listed first to last in elimination
1. Ultra Marines and succesors, use of their little tactics are no match for the rest of the marines as they deplore their superior skills against them. Besides everyone hates the extensive use of blue in the battle field and the other marines hate the Indianapolis Cults
2. Imperial Fists and successors, the other chapters hate banana marines so they decide to wipe the hell out of them. The Black templar seem like a horde of christian fanatics so they also get wiped out.
3. Dark Angels and successors, no one likes the quite ones. They look like they are full of shit and they are traitors...
4. I didn't change my opinion with the Grey Knights, I can't help but laugh when i read the back of that codex. The reason why they fight anything it seems is soley for killing daemons. So they look at their codex and go walking around not being able to kill anything cause they don't worship daemons basically getting picked off one by one till they are elimanted
5. Raven Guard and successors, everyone finds out they are a clone army and get mad at them by confronting them that this is infact the future and not starwars cause the clone wars sucked.
6. Blood Angels and successors, if you guys remember the codex, i just see to many disadvantages to them. The MAJORITY of them just cary bolters. If they are bred to be crazy mother fuckers why the fuck do you have a bolter and no good close combat weapons. Its like they are running into close combat with ranged weapons. Doesn't do them well. So they gone.
7. The space wolves and successors, they forget their human so they revert to being wolves/dogs and are let to a pit of DA bones were they get obliterated obliterated.
8. The white scars and successors finally let out that they are secretly communists. No one likes that.
9. Salamanders think they are done burning the hell out of everything, so they go on to make a barbeque only after they realize that they have mistaken the Iron Hands for servitors. So after being fat, full, and slower than slow marines they eventually get wiped out.

10- WINNER, Iron Hands. No one hates them, besides for that though, they managed to disguise themselves as servitors the entire battle. LOL


----------

